# What do you use for an extra boost of energy?



## mickems (Sep 26, 2014)

I've been consistent on training schedule for a straight 3 yrs. and have had no problems. Lately I have these bouts with tiredness before a workout especially if I had a hard workday. Usually, I force myself through the workout. Sometimes my energy gives out during the middle of training which really sucks. Does anyone experience this? I was just curious what do you personally do, take, or eat to remedy this? please answer from experience. thanks.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 26, 2014)

dbol works great


----------



## mickems (Sep 26, 2014)

lol. thanks BB.


----------



## cotton2012 (Sep 26, 2014)

A good carb meal and a nap a couple hours before my workout, I def. experience this from time to time, usually when I don't get enough sleep or restricting calories. Some days you're gonna feel energetic and some days not so much no matter what you do or take. Can't get a perfect workout every time.


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 26, 2014)

NO-XPLODE is what I take.  But, I work out in the morning....and do sometime gas out in the mid-afternoon.  I do grab of up of coffee or take a cold shower to revive myself.


----------



## mickems (Sep 27, 2014)

I was drinking coffee on a regular but it seems I am building up a tolerance.  3-4 cups wont work anymore. I cant sleep when I drink that much. also took some liv hybrid on the way home from work 30 min before workout. I wasn't impressed with it.


----------



## TriniJuice (Sep 27, 2014)

I've tried a shxt load of stuff bro, nothing works for me;
It's either i have that drive or not....


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 27, 2014)

switch ephedrine for coffee.....

Ull be shocked at the energy


----------



## fourtotheflush (Sep 27, 2014)

coffee 2 hours before workout - C4 half hour before.

works for me.


----------



## TheLupinator (Sep 27, 2014)

ECM Stack



Ephedrine / Caffeine / Masteron


----------



## 57muscle (Sep 27, 2014)

JetFuse by GAT


----------



## mickems (Sep 27, 2014)

Thank you guys. I am headed out to vitamin shoppe right now to check these out. of course I'm sure they're out of Dbol and Masteron.


----------



## mickems (Sep 27, 2014)

57muscle said:


> JetFuse by GAT



Hey 57muscle. does that jetfuse have N O X on the front label?


----------



## stonetag (Sep 27, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> I've tried a shxt load of stuff bro, nothing works for me;
> It's either i have that drive or not....



That's it! If you're mind is jacked, the body has no choice but to follow (barring injury of course). The slight stimulation that I need to get my mind stoked to train is a cup of coffee, that simple. I f you are you trying like hell to talk yourself in to skipping training for whatever reason, might just skip it. jmo


----------



## TheLupinator (Sep 27, 2014)

mickems said:


> Thank you guys. I am headed out to vitamin shoppe right now to check these out. of course I'm sure they're out of Dbol and Masteron.



Don't waste your time with pre-made pre-workouts. They are a waste of money and rarely have ingredients that are effective or dosed effectively. Here is a list of useful LEGAL ingredients for preworkout - buy the ingredients separate, it's much cheaper.

Stimulants
Ephedrine - Walgreens (ask pharmacist for Bronkaid) - 12.5mg is enough pre-workout (half a pill)
Caffeine - 100-200mg
Yohimbine HCL - 5mg 


Nitric Oxide / Pump
Potassium Nitrate - 500-750mg (contains ~300-450mg nitrates)
Agmatine - 500-750mg
L-Citrulline - 4grams (7grams if it's citrulline malate)


Strength & Muscle Protein Synthesis
Creatine Mono - 3-5grams (CreaPure Micronized by Optimum Nutrition is the best out and it's dirt cheap)
BCAA - 10-15grams (Modern BCAA+ is the shit IMO)


Now someone please show me 1 pre-workout supp that contains half of those ingredients anywhere close to those doses. Buying these ingredients separate and in bulk are DIRT CHEAP... and nothing will come close


----------



## Maijah (Sep 27, 2014)

So do you mix them all up and take them PW or do you take them daily as suggested and reap the normal benefits? Basically what I'm trying to say is do you make your own preworkout with these ingredients or do you just take them daily?


----------



## mickems (Sep 27, 2014)

Well I went to v.s. and was convinced by associate of all the garbage in the pwo stuff. the flavors just sounded too sweet or nasty. I did however stop by walmart and got some Primatene, took it w/ no doze and boom! sweating and breathing deep through my whole workout. Now I am gonna see how it works next week on a tough work day. Thanks to all you fellas who responded. I do appreciate the suggestions.


----------



## TheLupinator (Sep 28, 2014)

mickems said:


> Well I went to v.s. and was convinced by associate of all the garbage in the pwo stuff. the flavors just sounded too sweet or nasty. I did however stop by walmart and got some Primatene, took it w/ no doze and boom! sweating and breathing deep through my whole workout. Now I am gonna see how it works next week on a tough work day. Thanks to all you fellas who responded. I do appreciate the suggestions.





Primatene is ephedrine - definitely better than those pre-workouts - I prefer Bronkiad, but both are good shit.


----------



## TheLupinator (Sep 28, 2014)

Maijah said:


> So do you mix them all up and take them PW or do you take them daily as suggested and reap the normal benefits? Basically what I'm trying to say is do you make your own preworkout with these ingredients or do you just take them daily?




Everything I listed would be dosed 45min pre-workout except for the following: BCAA immediately before workout / during warmup - Creatine you can take whenever - Citrulline is dosed pre-workout and again pre-bed - Caffeine / Ephedrine / Yohimbine can be dosed throughout the day if trying to cut weight


----------



## Cliff Claven (Sep 29, 2014)

Coffee or c4 and a puff or two of weed. Mostly aids with concentration/focus. Cateful not to overdose or you end up with an unscheduled rest day =\


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 30, 2014)

TNE and Halo.


----------



## ject (Oct 1, 2014)

I usually workout at 5am all i have is my prewo meal and a caffeine pill


----------



## Gt500face (Oct 1, 2014)

Crack works for me


----------



## Stevethedream (Oct 2, 2014)

N.o xplode! ! !


----------

